# Cruze to Niagara Falls!



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

This Saturday, July 13, at least a half dozen Cruzen from the Greater Toronto Area in the Southern Ontario Cruze Club will be making a scenic drive from the outskirts of the GTA, through Niagara Wine Country back roads and to their destination in Niagara Falls, Ontario near the botanical gardens. Since Buffalo and Rochester, New York are closer to Niagara Falls than Toronto is, this event belongs in the New York meet section as well.

Details for the complete journey can be find in the facebook event. They should be arriving in Niagara Falls by 1-2 pm and the weather is supposed to be gorgeous this weekend. Western New York Cruzen come show your support, spend a day at the falls, and hit up Clifton Hill, the casino, and strip clubs after haha. It would be awesome to show some regional support and mingle a bit. It should also be picturesque given the location. 

If the turn out it is good, we may do this again!


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Good luck and be safe!  it sounds like fun


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

Baby turn around and lemme see that sexy body go BUMP BUMP BUMP.

Sciphi? JVegas? Rochester, Buffalo, Syracuse Cruzen report in!


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

This better be the slowest thread to load on Cruzetalk with pictures!


----------

